# What clay bar for 1st timer.



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

Basically i want to give the old banger a clean while im off work in a couple weeks, can anyone suggest a good clay bar please ?
would this be ok ....? :?

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Dodo-Juic...026?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_3&hash=item27e3667452
thanks fellas.


----------



## Von Twinzig (Feb 10, 2014)

Should be fine. Dodo is a good brand. I use the Meguiers one with detailer on the 911, but they'll all do a decent job.

VT


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Dont bother with a bar, get a clay mitt, saves so much time and does just as good job! and is easier to use


----------



## Grae (Sep 17, 2013)

Totally agree with the clay mitt. So much easier, just as effective and practically no risk of dropping it!


----------



## infidel.uk (Feb 21, 2015)

Ill give that dodo one a try, when its all gone ill try a mitt , ta fellas...


----------



## lazerjules (Apr 18, 2009)

Just used a clay mitt for the first time. Awesome! Much less hassle than clay. 
Really recommend.


----------



## cheechy (Nov 8, 2006)

If you've already got one then yes use the bar. Just remember to cut a manageable piece off that comfortably sits in the palm if your hand and don't press hard; just hard enough so that it touches the paintwork really. Lots of threads on this I guess!

Go for a mitt next time; I like you have clay to use up first!


----------

